# RAGNAROK ONLINE



## FarinHH (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich denke einfach die Erfassung von RAGNAROK ONLINE bezieht sich noch auf den alten EURO client.
Inzwischen gibt es seit 2? Jahren kein EURO mehr. Dafür fRO (Europa) und iRO (International).
Es wäre fein wenn dies irgendwann wieder erfasst wird .

Beste Grüsse & einen schönen Abend wünscht

FarinHH


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

bitte mal hier reinschauen:

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/107496-weitere-games-fur-blasc-spielzeiterfassung/page__view__findpost__p__1791484

Gruß
ZAM


----------

